# In-ko-pah Railroad on the West Coast Regional tour!



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

The In-ko-pah Railroad is going to be a part of the West Coast Regional tour! We'll be open 9-4 on Saturday, July 7. If you've never visited our layout before, and you're in the area, here's your chance. The In-ko-pah Railroad was featured in the December 2011 issue of Garden Railways magazine.

For more info about the tour, go to http://www.sdgrs.com/


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Along those same lines, in conjunction with the San Diego event, some members of the Orange County Garden Railway Society will also display our layouts on Sunday, July 8 for those passing through the area. The _Tortoise & Lizard Bash Railway_ will welcome visitors from 11:00 AM- 6:00 PM. Using simple track power, we run 7 trains over about 600 feet of interconnected track automatically. We are located in the hills of Orange County above the North Tustin area. 

Tortoise & Lizard Bash in Action

Our web site:

http://tortoiseandlizardbash.com/


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

For those that can make it to Rays layout you sure will not be disappointed. I was there several years ago and even was impressed then. Later RJD


----------

